# Год читаю, пишу только сейчас



## юрок (18 Мар 2009)

Прошу совета.
Мне 33. Спина болела с 16 лет, прихватывало, отдавало в ногу проходило, не лечился никак. С 28 решил заняться спортом, начал с тренажерки, про боли в спине забыл на 4 года совсем. Бокс, хоккей, все было доступно, конечно старался по аккуратнее всегда. И вот стрельнуло в ноябре 2007, стала побаливать спина, не обращал внимания, в тренажерке стрельнуло сильнее, вколол обезболивающее и на хоккей (про грыжи ничего тогда не знал), отыграл, все нормально, лежу дома, и через час, когда мышцы отошли встать уже не мог...как раз перед Новым годом...через две недели начал ходить, лечение только смесь петрова и кетарол проколол десять дней...Через три недели встал опять на коньки, к марту уже полноценно играл, ни болей ни чего, совершенно здоровый человек...

Но через месяц в апреле 2008 опять скрутило, не сильно, но не мог долго ходить, отдавало сильно в левую ногу, ездить в машине мог нормально, сидеть тоже, не мог стоять и ходить...начал искать инфу, в том числе и на данном форуме, поехал на томографию ( почему долго- живу в деревне и до томографа , единственного в области 400 верст и очередь)  сделал в мае 2008 снимки, вот ссылка на них 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pri10/album/64510/

Типа 2 грыжи 6 и 8 мм  сходил к врачам- те отправили к хирургу, тот-давай вырежем, типа лечи не лечи, все равно рано и поздно приползешь к нам...решил попробовать вылечится сам..все что можно колол, ЛФК...вроде бы все нормально стало, только беспокоила немного...но жить можно...в футбол играл без проблем. Заметил одну странную вещь, если ездил на дальние расстояния на машине, спине становилось значительно легче, странно конечно, но вот к декабрю 2008 стала ныть сильнее, стал играть в хоккей, вроде полегче, и вот 4 января просто при движении на коньках опять стрельнуло, аккуратно добрался до дома, покой, укольчики, но ничего не действовало, числа к десятому разболелось так что даже нельзя было найти положения при котором не болит, две недели не мог от боли спать, забывался только под утро накачавшись таблетками и уколами...вечером помогал только щадщий массаж и финалгон...Уколы никакие вообще не действовали... 

К февралю стало легче, ходить мог только до туалета, на улицу смог выйти только в середине февраля, только постоишь больше минуты-сразу дикая боль в ноге...если стараться терпеть, пропадала чувствительность....кое как расходится...что имею сейчас...могу ходить недолго , заниматься ЛФК, при этом особо не больно...сидеть в машине максимум минут 15...потом боль в ноге...

И вот к чему сей опус накатал - в апреле съезжу еще раз на томограф, это понятно., но вот вопрос - проити то все пройдет, не впервой, но смогу ли я заниматься спортом? Или операция? Но смогу ли я заниматься спортом после нее?........как мне лучше поступить что бы я смог заняться спортом?


----------



## Ell (23 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Вам давно уже не о спорте нужно думать, а о правильном образе жизни и лечении.
На данном этапе необходимо назначение лекарственных препаратов, направленных на снятие воспаления, отека и, соответственно, боли.
Но лечение должно быть обязательно комплексным.


----------



## юрок (24 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



Ell написал(а):


> Вам давно уже не о спорте нужно думать, а о правильном образе жизни и лечении.
> На данном этапе необходимо назначение лекарственных препаратов, направвленных на снятие воспаления, отека и, соответственно, боли.
> Но лечение должно быть обязательно комплексным.


Ммм, понятно, короче начал заниматься физкультурой...Скачал суставную гимнастику бубновского, упражнения у доктора Ступина хватает только минут на 15-20, потом больно при движениях становится... Правда, заметил, что с утра легче. Уже 4 дня, вобщем чуть чуть получше. Когда лежу никакой боли нет, ноги могу поднимать, без проблем, резкие движения делать...боли нет... 

Когда стою перед зеркалом скашивает в сторону, аккуратно могу скосится в другую, стоя, могу аккуратно встать прямо, при этом боль и неудобство сразу отступают...но удержать почему то тело так не могу...все равно скашивает в сторону...чем дольше сижу, тем труднее разогнутся. Полусогнутый хожу без боли...
для профилактики колю афлутоп и мильгамму, что еще посоветуете? Просто мне до специалистов нормальных верст 800...
Пойду сегодня в тренажерку, аккуратно позанимаюсь, расскажу эффект..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Ээээх!
Жалеешь, жалеешь пациентов, а они себя нет. А потом скажет, что медицина виновата.
Вам на стационар, на томограф и на операцию, скорее всего.
К врачу и не тяните.


----------



## Dr.Pronko (25 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



юрок написал(а):


> для профилактики колю афлутоп и мильгамму...что еще посоветуете?


Ничего, и это не нужно. "Профилактических" препаратов не существует.


----------



## kaper (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Похоже на мою ситуацию с болями в юношестве и потом отсутсвие боли до осени 2008-го. Операции в феврале 2009-го. Лучше не тяни, там в позвоночнике, судя по словам врача, который меня оперировал ,нечто совсем нехорошее начинает развиваться.


----------



## юрок (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Нда...успокоили...до томографа и грамотного врача добраться нужно..опросил человек 10 кто делал операцию...в большинстве случаев рецедив..спрашиваю делать- говорят знали бы-не в жизнь не согласились...чувствую себя нормально..могу даже резко двигаться ничего вроде...привезли траумель и зель т...


----------



## kaper (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Рецидив этой же грыжы?
Мне просто весь диск удалили и вставили имплонтант + из за нестабильности позвонков два болта вкрутили + операция была открытая с нормальным обзором для врача + один из лучших врачей города делал. А летом 2008-го я еще штангу тоскал.


----------



## юрок (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Я так понял в другом позвонке...Ну, короче, повторные операции...Я как бы имею возможность со многими общаться, достаточно откровенно, поселок то небольшой...если даже и положительно операция прошла все равно ходят как столбики, тряхнутся боятся...тоже не айс. Я хоть с грыжей, но в футбол то могу играть хотя бы. В обострениях виноват сам...поставили в кабаке аппарат типа груши боксерской, все ходил рекорды устанавливал...не размятой то спиной...с правой когда бьешь, все время боль небольшая в левом боку, причем усиливаться стала...а через пару дней на хоккее и вылетело...

А как сейчас у вас состояние?


----------



## kaper (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Можно и на ты 
10-го февраля меня прооперировали, а сейчас делаю зарядку др Ступина и приседаю на 30-50%. эффект суппер - через день бегаю на работу на часик по организационным вопросам. жду 8-й недели для визита к врачу и начала лфк.  насчет рецидивов других позвонков тоже слышал и поговорю про поведение чтобы этого не случилось с доктором, хотя он мне обещал рассказать всю бытовуху.

Вот кстати тут я описывал свою историю:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread6814.html


----------



## юрок (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



kaper написал(а):


> можно и на ты
> 10-го февраля меня прооперировали, а сейчас делаю зарядку др Ступина и приседаю на 30-50%. эффект суппер - через день бегаю на работу на часик по организационным вопросам. жду 8-й недели для визита к врачу и начала лфк.  насчет рецидивов других позвонков тоже слышал и поговорю про поведение чтобы этого не случилось с доктором, хотя он мне обещал рассказать всю бытовуху.
> 
> вот кстати тут я описывал свою историю:
> https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread6814.html


Прчитал, млин, удачи конечно...Я так понял, нужно очень аккуратно минимум год себя вести...Постараюсь пройти томограф в апреле и буду думать тоже...

Сегодня ноги поднимал на пресс обе вместе.. Аккуратно, градусов на 50, по сто раз за подход, дискомфорта нет, а вот сидеть плохо...:cray:


----------



## kaper (27 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



юрок написал(а):


> прочитал...млин удачи конечно...я так понял нужно очень аккуратно минимум год себя вести...постараюсь пройти томограф в апреле..и буду думать тоже...


Ну да мес 6 или 8-м соблюдать определенные правила.


----------



## kiv (27 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Я тоже увлекаюсь спортом, не таким активным,как Вы йога,пилатес.Так вот, даже на мое увлечение(более спокойное,чем у Вас) мне врачи говорили, что после обострения можно только недели через 2 плавание, если все нормально, то еще через 2 недели йога и то месяц не делать особой нагрузки на поясничный отдел (у меня там грыжа).А вообще,так увлекать обезбаливающими это не гуд, желудок может отдать концы Самолечение при грыже...это абсурд.


----------



## юрок (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

ну вот пошла вторая неделя моей спортивной жизни если можно так назвать...из улучшений- уже могу выполнять подходов 12 без особого дискомфорта на разные группы мышц...на работе лежу на животе перед компом потом хожу шагов по 300 пока не начинает неметь в ноге левой...прогибаюсь вперед назад..вечером пресс и ласточкой на животе лежу...на машине езжу уже дольше..могу проехать километров сто..а так стараюсь ездить и лежать..не доводя спину до дискомфорта...короче уже жить можно...
да и кстати уже 5 дней никаких уколов и таблеток...только мази таумель и цель т...


----------



## kaper (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

молоток конечно, но покажись парочке разных хорошим врачам, чтоб потом экстренно не оперироваться где и у кого попало


----------



## юрок (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



kaper написал(а):


> молоток конечно, но покажись парочке разных хорошим врачам, чтоб потом экстренно не оперироваться где и у кого попало


где бы их взять...в больнице областной не особо понимают...направляют всех на операцию ..подряд...типо все равно по любому делать...до Москвы еще добраться нужно...если получится оказия... обязательно покажусь форумским эскулапам..


----------



## kaper (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

всех подряд енто жестоко. мне мой врач сказал что к ним в год обращается до 600 человек с патологиями позвоночника, а оперируют всего 70-80 человек. тоесть при возможности не оперируют


----------



## Туранчокс (8 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Юрок! Как себя чувствуете? У меня тоже жесть, занимался тяж. атлетикой в итоге две грыжи, мучался два года, мазал финалгоном и думал, что пройдет... в итое, что бы утром встать и разогнуться, приходилось сползать с кровати. Прошел курс лечения в областной травматологии(уколы+масаж+ электромагнит) результатов ноль, после этого обратился по месту жительства(не сказал, что проходил уже)
назначили эти же уколы и тоже массаж и магнит+ добавили еще 5 массажа. Короче бесперерывно получилось( 20дней уколов+20 магнитов и 25 массажа!) чувствовать себя начал легче, только утром позвонок деревянный был. Сходил в спорттовары, купил крюки на ноги( что бы на турнике висеть в низ головой) начал заниматься - утром и вечером вишупо мин перед этим 4под. вначале ласточки, теперь со стула опускаю и подымаю корпус(по 12раз в подход)+ месяц хожу в бассейн и о чудо, чуствую себя как заново родился, болей нет совсем. Думаю, что очень помогли висы в низ головой, первые дни с утра вставал, ноет, повишу, забью спину и сразу же легче. Так что может быть попробуете!)


----------



## djucha (10 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Туранчокс, а это хоть безопасно, нету шансов, что положение может усугубится? Откуда взята методика - висеть вниз головой?


----------



## Ell (10 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



djucha написал(а):


> нету шансов, что положение может усугубится?


Безусловно, есть. Самодеятельность ни к чему.


----------



## Туранчокс (10 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Ох уж наши врачи!)) Самодеетельность...))) 
 Юрок! я их начал делать и боль отступила. До этого висел на руках, подтягивался, все равно тянуло(наверное по причине задействия спинных мышц, тут же нагрузка на мышцы минимальная, позвонок разтягивается!) + перед висами забиваю мышцы упр. ласточка(так сказать разогреваю) упр. делаю утром и вечером, через день бассейн.
Там тоже стараюсь делать большую нагрузку на спину,для этого плаваю с поплавком на вытянутых макс руках, гребу только ногами, упр как будто в ластах, через пол часа таких плаваний чувствую, как "феленка" набухает!)
 А врачам! Я понимаю что это ваш хлеб, но читаю ваши советы и не вижу в них помощи. Вы здесь для чего, в чем ваша миссия здесь, что вы Юрку дельного посоветывали, что?
 Что вы мне посоветывали, вы просто взяли и удалили мой вопрос?!
 Тысяча вопросов и не одного совета, молодцы, так держать!

  Юрок! Это не коньки и я не навязываюсь, я написал, что лично мне помогло!


----------



## serxios (10 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Юрок, 
я читаю ваши посты и удивляюсь , вы наверно камикадзе, у Вас  реальные проблемы с позвоночником, а вы продолжаете, то в тренажорку, то  на коньках , то еще в какой то вид спорта.  Шутите с огнем, позвоночник это не шутки, потом можно  оказаться в инвалидной каляске и это потом  будет очень плачевно выгледить если и идальше  так  продолжать.

Поедте в крупный город и обратитесь к врачу хорошему, если операция нужна, то сделайте ее, вероятность успешности операции сейчас велика, сейчас  делают микрохирургические  и эндоскопические операции, что  дает минимализовать травматизацию  всего остального, и после операции   где то годик максимум поберегтись и потом можно жить полноценной жизнью, но за такие виды спорта как тренажорка, акробатика и другие забыть, тренажорка - этот  вид спорта, который не являеться полезным для человека, я уверен если взять 100 парней с тренажорки и проверить на МРТ, то там будет как минимум  20% с грыжами, но которые еще  о себе недали знать ( со временем  они проявлять свое),  и половина у которых будет нарушение позвоночника ( смещение дисков и все такое) .  

Я раньше  был глуп что фанатично втренажорке занимался, мне это все  грыжей вылезло, что теперь уже и  сидеть бывает проблематично , я уже давно забросил тренажорку, здоровье важнее  тренажорки, у меня как вглазах промелькнула что я  могу оказаться  в инвалидной коляски какте люди, которые   приходят на МРТ  делать, просто  ужас смотреть на такое.
Нужно различать спорт , который вредный для человека даже для  здорового ( потом он современем испортит себе  здоровье): тренажорка, акробатика, различные екстремальные виды спорта   - они природой вредный для человека.  А есть спорт нейтральный : футбол, баскет бол  , бег и др. А есть  полезные виды спорта : растяжки, зарядка и др . 

Так что займитесь  здоровьем своим, мож сделайте операцию если нужно, и потом востановитесь и будете жить нормальной жизнью, но за  здоровьем нужно следить, ато что вы откажетесь  от тренажорки  тут нет ничего такого, я тоже не мог психологически отказаться от тренажорки, ну я не мог представить как я могу  не быть накачаным, но реально природой этот спорт являеться губительным для  любого человека  , со временем человек будет иметь проблемы со здоровьем. Нужно жить правильным образом жизни: делать  спец упражниния что помогают быть здоровым, правильно питаться и тогда будет все ок.


----------



## Туранчокс (11 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Конечно тренажорка вред, вред точно так же как граната в руках обезьяны! Но опускать руки это вред еще больше. Дикулю врачи вообще пророчили всю жизнь в инвалидном кресли и что? С дуру вы знаете что сломать можно! Мышцы спины надо укреплять и наращивать, на них держится позвонок, главное не сдаваться, а бороться и тогда все будет Ок!


----------



## serxios (11 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Туранчокс
Не нужно путать  два понятия , мышцы спины можно и в домашних условиях тренировать, а то как в тренажорке там  тренируют я знаю, я сам туда ходил не один год. Кто-то попросит подстраховать кому  то жим лежа  штангу 120  кг, и в друг он не удержит, то страховщику с  больной спиной прийдеться этот вес на свою спину выдержать страхую того кто лежит под штангой. Мышцы спины  нужно тренировать и полностью весь корсет, но это нужно акуратно и осторожно, есть специальные  залы  со спец тренажорами для спины именно для тех у кого проблемы с этим, но не обычный тренажорный, там вероятность большая опять заработать себе  грыжу или усугубить свое состояние .


----------



## Туранчокс (11 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Та разве я говорю идите и рвите!?) Все надо с умом, но физ нагрузки
на спину я счетаю делать надо, растяжки это извините за выражение г...о, растянутые мышцы позвонок не удержат, а вот мышечная масса с этим справится, зарастет позвонок мышцами и станет гораздо легче.
 Я писал, что сей час делаю наклоны туловища, лежа на животе, на табурете 3-4под. по 12раз, утром и вечером, до этого месяц делал ласточку, чувствую себя гораздо лутше(тьфу-тьфу) а что делаете вы, какии упражнения, кроме приема лекарств? А про то что где то есть спец
залы, у нас точно нет, так что сдаваться, опускать руки, под нож...
 Нет увольте, буду бороться до последних сил!


----------



## юрок (19 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Привет! Удивился что есть единомышленники...Туранчокс :drinks:

Рассказываю что имею- 4 недели тренировок, 5 дней в неделю, все не спеша...прорабатываю по две группы мышц общее число подходов около 20..+так называемая суставная гимнастика....улучшения есть, но совсем медленно, правда могу уже тренировку полноценно заниматься, пробую потихоньку стоя работать с малыми весами...хожу все равно боком, в ту или иную сторону, без разницы..могу встать прямо, но при шаге больно...ездил на машине за 300 км...вроде ничего перенес...
Да и самое главное - купил недели полторы назад доктор диск, пояс такой насосом надувать...поносил пару дней, стало хуже...испугался, потом в инструкции вычитал что такое возможно...одевал на пару часов несколько дней, сейчас очень комфортно в нем себя чувствую...вроде неплохая штука...правда время покажет...еще замети фигню- вроде пару дней нормально, потом день хуже, потом опять нормально...
на сегодня- могу сидеть хоть сколько, правда боком немного, ходить ну не так далеко конечно, ездить хоть сколько...короче буду отписываться по ходу действий...

пс не сочтите за дурака- но есть такая китайская гимнастика-боевой искуство типа ушу- называется багуачжан (в поисковике навалом ссылок)-там фишка в особом шаге, и хождению по кругу, как бы немного на присяде...так вот после такого хождения реально становится комфортнее спине и неприятные симптомы уходят..использую в виде разминки...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



> Я писал, что сей час делаю наклоны туловища, лежа на животе, на табурете 3-4под



А край табуретки где?
А опускание до какого градуса?


----------



## юрок (20 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Туранчокс...насчет подтягиваний...у меня год назад очень помогало...каждый час висел, сразу легче было...сейчас нет, дискомфорт сразу...но со мной парень занимается у него тоже грыжа так вот он спасается много лет только подтягиванием...петлей на веревке вешает на задницу 32 кг и подтягивается...


----------



## Туранчокс (20 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А край табуретки где?
> А опускание до какого градуса?


 Здравствуйте! Табурет маленький, см. 30 от земли+подкладываю маленькую подушку, получается где то см. 45. По первах делал просто на полу "ласточку", а теперь 3-4под.по 12 раз, прогиб до пола, стараюсь как можно медленней опускаться, подьем быстрее, в конечно точке замираю сек. на 5, руки, как держу за головой, так и на груди, сей час правда практикую подьемы с вытянутыми руками за спиной, руки в замке, после этого виссы в низ головой, сей час делаю 3 под. по 1мин, стараюсь резких движений не делать, но шею прижимаю к подбородку или медленно вытягиваю спину и держусь за рейки шведской стенки.
 Боль ушла, тьфу-тьфу!!!) Наверное сей час смог бы и до пола достать пальцами, но еще поюсь!!!)

Добавлено через 19 минут


юрок написал(а):


> Туранчокс...насчет подтягиваний...у меня год назад очень помогало...каждый час висел, сразу легче было...сейчас нет, дискомфорт сразу...но со мной парень занимается у него тоже грыжа так вот он спасается много лет только подтягиванием...петлей на веревке вешает на задницу 32 кг и подтягивается...



 Яже не про подтягивания говорю, а про виссы вниз головой, поверте на слово-небо и земля!!!


----------



## юрок (20 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Про висы думал. Побоялся, склинит что еще в таком положении. Попробую, отпишусь...


----------



## Туранчокс (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



юрок написал(а):


> про висы думал...побоялся..склинит что еще в таком положении...попробую...отпишусь...



  У меня на шведской стенке есть турник и брусья, я за брусья берусь руками и ноги получается закидую легко(благо росточку 182см), точно так же и слезаю. Юрочек! Если нет брусьев или опоры с помощью которой сможешь без проблем повиснуть, не спеши, продумай как забераться и слазить с турника без проблем для позвонка и.... Здоровья!!!


----------



## юрок (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Понял, уже думаю...кстати из своего опыта догнал еще полезную вещь- спать только на полу и только на спине...


----------



## Туранчокс (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



юрок написал(а):


> понял, уже думаю...кстати из своего опыта догнал еще полезную вещь- спать только на полу и только на спине...



 Юрок! Думал, можешь сделать на подобие колец на хор.веревке, превязываешь их к турнику, на уровне живота, это и будет опорой.
 Я на полу нет, просто купил маленькую подушку.


----------



## kaper (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Кстати можно попробовать профилактор евминова для борьбы.


----------



## Туранчокс (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



kaper написал(а):


> кстати можно попробовать профилактор евминова для борьбы


   Я знаю доску Евминова, за профилактор не слышал!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



Туранчокс написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Табурет маленький, см. 30 от земли+подкладываю маленькую подушку, получается где то см. 45. По первах делал просто на полу "ласточку", а теперь 3-4под.по 12 раз, прогиб до пола, стараюсь как можно медленней опускаться, подьем быстрее, в конечно точке замираю сек. на 5, руки, как держу за головой, так и на груди, сей час правда практикую подьемы с вытянутыми руками за спиной, руки в замке, после этого виссы в низ головой, сей час делаю 3 под. по 1мин, стараюсь резких движений не делать, но шею прижимаю к подбородку или медленно вытягиваю спину и держусь за рейки шведской стенки.



Т.е . животом на табуте, пупок по середине. Хорошо.


----------



## kaper (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



Туранчокс написал(а):


> я знаю доску Евминова, за профилактор не слышал!)


Енто одно и тоже


----------



## djucha (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Тоже занимался в тренажерке, поначалу спина мало болела, бывает поболит недельку, и я отдыхаю недельку от тренажерки, потом проходит и продолжаю заниматься, но на жим всегда хотел по больше, пятую точку отрывал, да и приседал и чувствовал что спина болит. Итог - пару грыж, сейчас только гимнастикой занимаюсь, а еще так хотел на лошадях покататься. А кто нибудь пробовал эту доску Евминова, как она вобще крепится к стенке?


----------



## kaper (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

А посмотри на их сайте. там вроде их представители монтируют


----------



## Туранчокс (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



djucha написал(а):


> Тоже занимался в тренажерке, поначалу спина мало болела, бывает поболит недельку, и я отдыхаю недельку от тренажерки, потом проходит и продолжаю заниматься, но на жим всегда хотел по больше, пятую точку отрывал, да и приседал и чувствовал что спина болит. Итог - пару грыж, сейчас только гимнастикой занимаюсь, а еще так хотел на лошадях покататься. А кто нибудь пробовал эту доску Евминова, как она вобще крепится к стенке?



 Говорили мне за эту доску, кому помогает, кому нет, так что перед тем как покупать подумайте...


----------



## юрок (25 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Мне кажется доска которая в виде качели эффективнее...


----------



## Туранчокс (2 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Юрок! Как твое самочувствие? Как спина?


----------



## юрок (4 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



Туранчокс написал(а):


> Юрок! Как твое самочувствие? Как спина?


Привет...седьмая неделя спорта

Да вроде ничего, лучше становится...но очень медленно...могу ездить..ходить..сидеть...сильно не ограничивает..но дискомфоррт есть...иногда может и сильно заболеть, после как поездишь в машине...или походишь....периодами короче...но в целом лучше...поеду 12 в город...посоветовали мануальщика, посмотрю что за чел..отпишусь...удивило то что просит обязательно рентген, а не томограф...к чему это?

в спортзале делаю все подходы без ограничений, но только не стоя...то бишь кроме плечей делаю все....стал подтягиватся...раньше было больно...сейчас нет...очень на мой взгляд хорошее упражнение-лежа на полу ноги пот 45% и качаешь их в таком положении вправо-влево до пола...после него, позвоночник ровнее прилегает к полу...аж чувствуется...


----------



## djucha (4 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Каждое утро занимаюсь ЛФК, в тренажерку временно не хожу, чувствую себя отлично спина почти не болит, заметил, что неприятные ощущения возникают после длительного сидения, и ношения корсета, блин купил этот корсет за 2700, долго выбирал и мерил, а походил в нем раз 5, может еще и пригодится, но без корсета как то удобней, чем в нем. Менял колеса на летние, закис один болт, используя трубу как рычаг открутить сам не смог, погнул балонник (потом открутил с монтажником другим ключом), спина не заболела. На праздниках работал у друга на даче, спина начинала болеть к вечеру, но после бани с веничком все проходило. Из всего этого мне кажется,  что иногда лучше заниматься физическим трудом. Планирую начать ходить в бассейн, но есть вопросы: Чего не стоит делать в воде, чтобы чего нибудь не травмировать? Подойдет любой бассейн, или необходимо, чтобы вода там была не холодная? А может есть вообще лечебные бассейны?


----------



## юрок (7 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Тоже заметил такую фигню, пока двигаешься - все хорошо...Перестал-посидел-полежал -  начинается дискомфорт. Поэтому начинаю двигаться с утра, и так пока спать не лгу...

А корсет, я так понял, постоянно носить нельзя, начинается тоже дискомфорт...я одеваю на тренировки...макс на 2 часа в день...

пс. Нагрузка на позвоночник все равно должна быть, иначе как он укрепится?  А боль помогает регулировать ее.
Привезли сегодня ролики. Завтра буду осваивать. Бегать, думаю, нагрузка будет на позвоночник. На роликах, все таки, поспокойнее.


----------



## юрок (18 Май 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Ездил к мануальщику, показал снимки. Он сказал - диски целые, все восстанавливается, там, где грыж, будет еще крепче прежнего...Только нужно все позвонки на место поставить...Был два сеанса...дядька походу знае что делает. Страшно конечно было. Все кажется, что защемит что-нибуть, но всё, вроде нормально. Что имеем - стало лучше. В машине стал ездить нормально, спина стала прямая, дискомфорта не испытаваю. На роликах катаюсь, тоже все нормально,только минут через 10-20 начинает неметь нога левая...Посидишь чуток - сразу отходит...стоя уже занимаюсь со штангой ..Вес правда до 40 кг...больше боюсь...дискомфорта нет...
Единственное, что осталос, это не могу долго ходить...Немет нога...ну не критично..Ходить можно, Совсем чувствительность не пропадает...

Полезные выводы на сегодня - спать нужно только на спине, как бы не хотелось повернутся...


----------



## coral (10 Июн 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Юрок, что-то Вы долго шли к мануальщику 
Читал Вашу душещипательную историю и думал: "ну когда?..." Наконец свершилось! Молодей с Мануальщика и надо было начинать!
Если, конечно, у Вас не клинический случай  Но по всему видно Вы  - ЗДОРОВ!  Желаю здоровья, слушайте специалистов (мануальщиков). 
Сам встал на ноги благодаря им. Направление на операцию по удалению диска храню как память 
Сергей.


----------



## юрок (10 Июн 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Далеко от мануальщиков живу просто, но еще не здоров, при ходьбе начинает болеть левая ягодица...Бывает неловко встанешь, больно даже стоять, а так все в спорте -  пять дней в неделю, веса нормальные, +разминка по-Бубновскому...С понедельника езжу колотить грушу в боксерский зал, правда понемногу , мин. по 15 пока. Мне кажется, очень хорошая разминка для спины...


----------



## юрок (19 Июн 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Привет всем...что имею на сегодня - онемений нет, осталась только боль в чистом виде в левой ягодице и пояснице, правда когда есть, когда нет. Никаких медикаментов не принимаю. Понял, что самое главное - это гиперэкстензия и легкий мелкий бег, типа ходьбы на месте, и растяжка. Начал чувствовать мышцы на спине, сидя при скрутках научился ставить позвонки на место, или полежу чуток и все встает на место...что еще, весь день потгивания, разминка спины, стараюсь не задерживать ее в одном положении больше получаса, и все также ролики и тренажерка 5 дней в неделю...

*пс*...стоя что-то поднимать не рекомендую, и нужно всегда правильно делать пресс. - без отрыва поясницы, и никогда не поднимать лежа на полу прямые ноги вместе...


----------



## djucha (7 Июл 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*



юрок написал(а):


> *пс*...стоя что-то поднимать не рекомендую, и нужно всегда правильно делать пресс. - без отрыва поясницы, и никогда не поднимать лежа на полу прямые ноги вместе...


а я наоборот выполняю это упражнение (лежа на спине, ноги согнуты, выпрямляю одну ногу на весу, потом вторую на счет 1-2-3 и отпускаю, + помогаю упором рук), мне посоветовала врач по ЛФК.

Что по себе могу сказать, что чувствую себя на данный момент хорошо, чувствую легкую напряженность в спине и левой ноге, но иногда появляется боль на какой то период (3-5 дней), как то сходил на футбол недавно, потом три дня просыпался каждое утро и ходил как буратино, поменял матрац на мягкий+подложил одеяло, спать стало удобнее ), на футбол больше не хожу
стал снова ходить в тренажерку, исключил все упражнения с вертикальной нагрузкой, правда не знаю теперь как тренировать некоторые группы мышц (например дельты).


----------



## юрок (7 Июл 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Из положения согнуты в коленях и разгибать так можно, я имел ввиду поднимать от пола вытянутые вместе ноги. Правда я делаю так - поднимаю попу как можно выше и в таком положении разгибаю ноги, по одной.
А в тренажерке точно - нужно исключить любое поднятие тяжестей, я уже на этом наломал дров...


----------



## djucha (16 Июл 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Продолжаю выполнять упражнения по ЛФК+стал заниматься самомассажем, как то раньше даже не думал, а тут увидел - масло осталось с курсов по массажу, стал массажировать поясницу сам, руки то достают , растираю так что аж мышцы рук забиваются, спине становится намного легче. А в тренажерке блины больше чем 20 кг не поднимаю


----------



## юрок (17 Июл 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Я чувствую уже, кажется, каждую мышцу на спине, да и позвонки научился на место ставить. Правда сейчас лень, лето, в тренажерку пару раз в неделю хожу, лфк и ролики страюсь каждый день делать. На роликах уже катаюсь без отдыха 30-40 минут, нога не беспокоит. Ходить могу тоже далеко, онемение научился снимать за пару секунд, ноги ставлю как можно шире, одну разворачиваю носком вбок и тянусь обоими руками, потом ко второй, онемение сразу проходит.


----------



## djucha (27 Авг 2009)

*Год читаю, пишу только сейчас.*

Сегодня уезжаю отдыхать, сначала в Москву на поезде (взяли плацкарт, на сидячих местах, чего-тоnea), а оттуда летим в Турцию, в Аланию, спина малость побаливает, надеюсь, пока буду отдыхать, боль не усилится, думаю море и теплый песочек пойдут на пользу. Из лекарств с собой взял аэртал и фастумгель, надеюсь не понадобятся.
А вообще, в последнее время стал замечать, как перестаю заниматься ЛФК, боли усиливаются, поэтому стараюсь все-таки выполнять упражнения на спину.
Вернусь из отпуска, расскажу как отдохнул.


----------



## юрок (21 Сен 2009)

Отчетец думаю набросать раз уж начал тему.
Что имею-все вроде нормально, если правда очень долго ходить, по несколько км то ногу тянуть начинает, но терпимо. Да погода когда меняется немного отдает в поясницу, но жить можно. Ограничиваю нагрузки 50 ю кг. Короче готовлюсь к хоккейному сезону. Свои выводы по профилактике-
1 Вода, чистая питьевая фильтрованная-много, до трех литров в день-пью.
2 Мази и настойки на основе сабельника
3 Спать ночью строго на спине!!!
4 После нагрузок на спину тоже мазь-самая эффективная-конская вип гель называется, эффект потрясающий..
5 Спорт каждый день по часу, упор сейчас хоккей на роликах
6 ЛФК стараюсь каждый день-полностью взял отсюда
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3028618578946425733&hl=en#
7 Витамины, хондропротекторы тоже стараюсь пить.
8 Поведение-начиная с подъема с кровати утром и сидением за компом вечером -все строго правильно..
еще что вспомню допишу.


----------



## djucha (5 Окт 2009)

Я чего то по п 4. немного не понял, то что нашел в поисковиках - это же для лошадей гель, правильно?
А по поводу хоккейного сезона, не страшно? ...это же все таки контактный вид спорта, мне кажется что с нашими то проблемами, бокс и то безопасней будет.
Еще очень интересно про хондропротекторы, какие именно лекарства пьешь, и как хорош от них эффект?


----------



## micstura (6 Окт 2009)

Все мы немного лошади. Гель двойного назначения так он называется. Хорошо сочетать с восстанавливающим кремом бальзамом тоже для лошадей.Хондропротекторы это туфта.Нужно питание для позвоночника. Холодец плюс зелёные яблоки плюс препараты железа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2009)

micstura написал(а):


> Все мы немного лошади.



Трудно соласиться при дозировании лекарства!


----------



## юрок (4 Ноя 2009)

djucha написал(а):


> Я чего то по п 4. немного не понял, то что нашел в поисковиках - это же для лошадей гель, правильно?
> А по поводу хоккейного сезона, не страшно? ...это же все таки контактный вид спорта, мне кажется что с нашими то проблемами, бокс и то безопасней будет.
> Еще очень интересно про хондропротекторы, какие именно лекарства пьешь, и как хорош от них эффект?


В хоккей уже играю, пока на выезде, скоро свой корт зальем. Бокс, тренажерка без проблем, уже поднимаю стоя тяжести, правда стараюсь не переусердствовать. На спине не сказывается, все нормально, иногда уже забываю про то что болело. п4 сейчас уже тоже забил, мышцы в нормальном тонусе, мази думаю уже лишнее. Хондопротекторы пил те которые для атлетов продаются в спортивных магазинах, витаминные комплексы стараюсь не забывать. про эффект не знаю , но думаю что в организме всего должно быть достаточно дл борьбы с болезнью.


пс  если отыграю нормально сезон, попробую сделать мрт, посмотрю, что там будет.

Добавлено через 9 минут
Да и еще-открыл для себя хорошую темку - массаж медовый, девушка делает у нас, минут 40-50 со спиной возится, на мой взгляд очень полезно для спины. Хожу к ней изредка, не часто.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2009)

К девушкам надо ходить часто!!!aiwan


----------



## юрок (16 Дек 2009)

Сезон начался, пока только тренировки. серьезных игр нет, тренируюсь каждый день,  дискомфорта в спине нет, если только ощущение что что то не так, может даже только  психологически. При сильном щелчке по шайбе совершенно в спине ничего не сказывается, раньше было болевое ощущение...лфк стараюсь делать каждый вечер дома...короче все нормально.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (27 Дек 2009)

*юрок*, зачем пить так много жидкости, 3 литра в день? 
Представила себе 3-х литровую банку воды. Я стока не выпью, лопну  :prankster2:


----------



## druk (27 Дек 2009)

Во время тренировки воды мне например 1.5-2 литра на 2 часа хватало  Хорошо для похудения


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Дек 2009)

Ну повеселили, ребята! Вообще-то, здоровому человек пить нужно столько сколько хочется, в том числе и при занятиях как профессиональным, так и любительским спортом. И особенно при занятиях спортом для здоровья (синонимы: физкультура, фитнес).


----------



## Елена Михайловна (27 Дек 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):
			
		

> Ну повеселили, ребята! Вообще-то, здоровому человек пить нужно столько сколько хочется...


Ну, порадовали, доктор! Значит лопаться от 3-х литров в день необязательно . yahoo


----------



## юрок (28 Дек 2009)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Ну, порадовали, доктор! Значит лопаться от 3-х литров в день необязательно . yahoo


Так зависит все от массы. Я за игру теряю в весе килограмма 2-3 за пару часов примерно.

ПС Про спину забыл, ничего не болит, ограничений никаких не чувствую. На катке стараюсь заниматься 7 дней в неделю..yahoo


----------



## Елена Михайловна (28 Дек 2009)

юрок написал(а):
			
		

> Так зависит все от массы. Я за игру теряю в весе килограмма 2-3 за пару часов примерно.


Везёт кому попало :p
А тут за выходные 0.5-1 кг прибавляешь.  
Так, пора переходить на воду. С хоккеем пока заминка. Клюшку хоккейную сложно купить. В ближайшую аптеку дaвно не завозили :cray:


----------



## юрок (29 Дек 2009)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Везёт кому попало :p
> А тут за выходные 0.5-1 кг прибавляешь.
> Так, пора переходить на воду. С хоккеем пока заминка. Клюшку хоккейную сложно купить. В ближайшую аптеку дaвно не завозили :cray:


*Е*сли кроме шуток, то дело даже не в воде, а в полном комплексе веществ составляющих организм, и вода, и витамины, и питание правильное, и здоровый образ жизни. *И* тогда организм сам начнет востанавливаться. *О*бострения - это ведь как грипп, кто-то пять раз в год болеет, а кто-то и раз в пять лет...


----------



## Елена Михайловна (29 Дек 2009)

юрок написал(а):


> если кроме шуток то дело даже не в воде, а в полном комплексе веществ составляющих организм, и вода, и витамины, и питание правильное, и здоровый образ жизни....и тогда организм сам начнет востанавливаться...


Согласна на 102% 
Сейчас как раз и пытаюсь составить такой комплекс. Ошибку уже поняла - малоподвижный образ жизни  "Не хочешь двигаться - на тебе болезнь с постельным режимом" - сказал мой организм. furious


----------



## юрок (30 Дек 2009)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Согласна на 102%
> Сейчас как раз и пытаюсь составить такой комплекс. Ошибку уже поняла - малоподвижный образ жизни  "Не хочешь двигаться - на тебе болезнь с постельным режимом" - сказал мой организм. furious


Все верно, только двигаться и приходить в форму очень не спеша и аккуратно нужно, понемногу увеличивая нагрузки, и прислушиваясь к организму. Примерно выглядит так-два шага вперед , шаг назад.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (30 Дек 2009)

юрок написал(а):
			
		

> Все верно, только двигаться и приходить в форму очень не спеша и аккуратно нужно, понемногу увеличивая нагрузки, и прислушиваясь к организму. Примерно выглядит так-два шага вперед , шаг назад.


С этим полностью согласна. :nyam:
Но мне, как человеку не спортивному эти шаги даются ой как тяжело. У меня сейчас просто каша в голове. :prankster2:
Хорошо хоть тревожность уже сняла. Быстро прояснила ситуацию: что и почему болит. Теперь занимаюсь тем, что ищу выход из ситуации. 
И ещё поняла одну вещь: читать нужно только такие темы, как ваша. Психологически, рассказанную историю, невольно примеряешь на себя. nea Поэтому лучше, если эта история будет с "хэппи эндом".
Юрок, спасибо за тему. good


----------



## Елена Михайловна (29 Янв 2010)

юрок написал(а):


> вечером помогал только щадщий массаж и финалгон...


Юрок, а сколько по времени в мин вы делали щадящий массаж? И если можно в двух словах о самом массаже.


----------



## юрок (29 Янв 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Юрок, а сколько по времени в мин вы делали щадящий массаж? И если можно в двух словах о самом массаже.


Это из начала темы? Сейчас оглядываясь на прошлые ошибки со стопроцентной уверенностью могу сказать - при обострении никаких массажей, вправлений и мазей типа финалгона. Облегчение не на долго, и носит отвлекающий эффект, потом будет только хуже. Сначала нужно снять воспаление, мне так понравился димексид, наводил с водой, можно добавить диклофенака с новокаином, тряпочку намачиваешь и на спину.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (29 Янв 2010)

юрок написал(а):


> Это из начала темы?  Сначала нужно снять воспаление, мне так понравился димексид, наводил с водой, можно добавить диклофенака с новокаином, тряпочку намачиваешь и на спину.


Юрок, спасибо за быстрый ответ. Да, это из начала темы. 
Сейчас мне особенно худо. Нет такой позы что бы не болело. Сейчас делаю уколы кетанол и мильгаму, ползаю в поликлинику(благо не далеко). Эффект незначительный, но всё таки  какое-никакое облегчение. А вечером просто "вилы", седалищный нерв просто распоясался. Свечку мовалиса берегу на ночь, хотя бы 30 мин поспать. Вот и ищу способ облегчить себе жизнь "в остром периуде"  Благо димексид, деклофенак есть. Щаз поставим. Об эффекте отпишусь.


----------



## юрок (29 Янв 2010)

Посмотрите за реакцией кожи, как отреагирует, на час-два компресс. Мильгамма так не особо на меня действовала, лучше вольтарен, найз в талетках, сразу пару штучек. На ночь сирдалурд можно.

И смотрите за динамикой, если хуже, то может быть на  прием к нейрохирургу?

А почему хуже стало? Отсебятину никакую не делали со спиной? В виде мануальщика, например?


----------



## Елена Михайловна (31 Янв 2010)

юрок написал(а):


> Посмотрите за реакцией кожи, как отреагирует, на час-два компресс. Мильгамма так не особо на меня действовала, лучше вольтарен, найз в талетках, сразу пару штучек. На ночь сирдалурд можно.
> И смотрите за динамикой, если хуже, то может быть на  прием к нейрохирургу?
> А почему хуже стало? Отсебятину никакую не делали со спиной? В виде мануальщика, например?


Димексид мне знаком(колено лечила)+ туда же деклофенак. Компрес держала мин 20, хотя можно до часу(у одного врача в книжке написано не более часа, я её уже потом в шкафу откопала). За 20 мин естественно ничего не почувствовала, ну может чуть-чуть. nea
У нейрохирурга была до этого, когда ещё бегала, а не ползала. Сказал:"Операция, это не лечится. Приступы будут 3-4 раза в год." А т.к я ещё себя нормально чувствовала, то от операции отказалась, записалась в очередь на консервативное лечение в больнице. Мне ещё невролог из поликлинники подбодрила:"Прооперироваться всегда успеете." Ну я и успокоилась. 
Теперь вот сомневаюсь дождусь или нет. Может придётся сдаваться досрочно, так ни разу и не попробовав, какое оно это консервативное лечение :inlove:
Чем спровацировала? Я так думаю "диким" ЛФК. Я ж этого никогда не делала, вот организм и взбунтовался:"Елена, ты с дуба упала? Вместо тихого сиденья за компом, всякие телодвижения. Надо тебе прилечь."nono
К мануальщику я не пошла, хотя он и звал. Нейрохирург не велел. Я его(нейрохирурга) послушалась, он ведь мне стационар пообещал с уколами, блокадами, пиявками и т.д.:nyam:    
Один положительный момент в этой истории всё-таки есть. Муж научился делать уколы. Теперь в п-ку ползать не надо. Только на приём ко врачу, с больничным.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2010)

> К мануальщику я не пошла, хотя он и звал. Нейрохирург не велел. Я его(нейрохирурга) послушалась, он ведь мне стационар пообещал с уколами, блокадами, пиявками и т.д.
> Один положительный момент в этой истории всё-таки есть. Муж научился делать уколы. Теперь в п-ку ползать не надо. Только на приём ко врачу, с больничным


А может к мануальноиу терапевту, тогда и умение мужа не пригодиться.
К мануальщику не ходите.aiwan


----------



## Елена Михайловна (1 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А может к мануальноиу терапевту, тогда и умение мужа не пригодиться.
> К мануальщику не ходите.aiwan


Да, доктор,Вы совершенно правы, именно к мануальному терапевту. У него я на консультации и была(15 Выхинская б-ца). Велел купить корсет и приходить. После него, по плану, была консультация у нейрохирурга, который был категоричен:"Мануальная терапия-ни в коем случае".nono Велел быстренько собрать анализы, т.к. после НГ в госпитале было полно свободных мест, и ждать звонка:"Вызовем очень быстро".  Я, дурочка, и поверила.  yahoo   Ага, щаз, прям два раза.
К сожалению, не попала я пока в тот круг счастливчиков, которые заполнили послепраздничные палаты. Я пока попала совсем в другую тусовку, которая называется "очередь к неврологу в п-ке по м/ж". Теперь прикидываю, как жить дальше, что предпринять? 

*Доктор Ступин*, пользуясь случаем, хочу дать отзыв о Вашей "ЛеДи", в Медведково. Я была там на консультации. Клиника понравилась  good
Александр Евгеньевич-это пока что единственный врач, который больше внимания уделил моему болезному телу, а не заполнению моей медицинской карты. Проверил рефлексы, состояние *ВСЕХ* позвонков, а не только проблемных. Потом доходчиво и наглядно  объяснил суть проблемы и возможности её решения. Если бы не ожидание госпитализации, пришла бы на курс лечения. Тем более, что цена вопроса  вполне гуманная. 
Вот такое моё впечатление о клинике после консультации.


----------



## юрок (1 Фев 2010)

Если ЛФК не занимались раньше, то как минимум месяц нужно вкатываться в тему. Причем очень аккуратно, я тоже резво начал заниматься, и предполагаю что выздоровление отодвинул месяца на два, да на месяц наверное из за экспериментов с вытяжением (даже не буду рассказывать).

пс...правда сейчас 4 тренировки в неделю, по выходным игры, почти как профессионал)))...а остановится боюсь, кажется спина заболит...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2010)

> Велел купить корсет и приходить.


ВСё правильно.



> После него, по плану, была консультация у нейрохирурга, который был категоричен:"Мануальная терапия-ни в коем случае".


Все правильно, мануальную терапию на месте поражения не делают.
Интересно, кто (ФИО) смотрел?
Как правило, больщинство хирургов уже разобрались в проблеме и обчно говорят правильно, не надо делать мануальную терапию на диске с грыжей, надо выше и ниже.



> *Доктор Ступин*, пользуясь случаем, хочу дать отзыв о Вашей "ЛеДи", в Медведково. Я была там на консультации. Клиника понравилась  good
> Александр Евгеньевич-это пока что единственный врач, который больше внимания уделил моему болезному телу, а не заполнению моей медицинской карты. Проверил рефлексы, состояние *ВСЕХ* позвонков, а не только проблемных. Потом доходчиво и наглядно  объяснил суть проблемы и возможности её решения. Если бы не ожидание госпитализации, пришла бы на курс лечения. Тем более, что цена вопроса  вполне гуманная.
> Вот такое моё впечатление о клинике после консультации.


Спасибо. Приятно. Стараемся.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (5 Фев 2010)

юрок написал(а):


> Если ЛФК не занимались раньше, то как минимум месяц нужно вкатываться в тему. Причем очень аккуратно, я тоже резво начал заниматься, и предполагаю что выздоровление отодвинул месяца на два.


*Юрок*, здесь трудно, что либо утверждать наверняка. А может как раз "резвость" и помогла? Организм включил допрезервы. 
Как бы там ни было, теперь уже не проверишь, как оно лучше было бы поступить.


юрок написал(а):


> пс...правда сейчас 4 тренировки в неделю, по выходным игры, почти как профессионал)))...а остановится боюсь, кажется спина заболит...


Лучше 4 тренировки в неделю, чем по 2 укола в "мадам сижу" ежедневно. И то же остановиться боюсь :p



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все правильно, мануальную терапию на месте поражения не делают.
> Интересно, кто (ФИО) смотрел?


Нейрохирург Лишевский Михаил Саулович, а вот мануального тер-та ФИО не назову, как-то так получилось, что его факсимиле нигде у меня не осталось. nea


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2010)

> Нейрохирург Лишевский Михаил Саулович


Хороший доктор. ХИРУРГ.aiwan


----------



## Елена Михайловна (7 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хороший доктор. ХИРУРГ.aiwan


Это хорошо, что хороший. 
Только, хотелось бы к нему не попасть, по его профилю. :p


----------



## юрок (22 Апр 2010)

всем привет! Жив здоров. И вам того же желаю!

о себе , грыжа не беспокоит, сезон отыграл нормально, пару растяжений, да ушиб сустава тазобедренного, шорты съехали, упал неловко...пришлось отработать три недели на пилораме, катали бревна по полтонны, вдвоем, вроде ничего, чуток только дискомфорт был в пояснице...
по здорвью-пошел дальше, побольше здорового питания, побольше философии...короче все нормуль..


----------



## Елена Михайловна (23 Апр 2010)

Юрок, спасибо за отчёт good 
Рада, что у вас всё хорошо, это вдохновляет и даёт надежду, что и у таких, как я всё будет "нормуль" yahoo
Всяческих вам благ во всех ваших начинаниях.


----------



## юрок (23 Апр 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> Юрок, спасибо за отчёт good
> Рада, что у вас всё хорошо, это вдохновляет и даёт надежду, что и у таких, как я всё будет "нормуль" yahoo
> Всяческих вам благ во всех ваших начинаниях.


Вы-то как себя чувствуете? Как состояние?

Кстати, до меня дошло, что все проблемы от питания: остеохондроз, сосудистые и т.д.
Поэтому сейчас очень строго с питанием, пытаюсь начинать сыроединие. Объяснять не буду, что такое. Припрет, инфу найдетеВыздоровливайте:drinks:


----------



## Елена Михайловна (23 Апр 2010)

*Юрок*, у меня всё отлично. good 
Главное, НИЧЕГО не болит.  Я нашла для себя ЛФК (по-Гринштату) , с помощью которого восстановила сниженный ахиллов рефлекс (правая нога на носок не вставала). Теперь на носках правой ноги  могу ходить и даже бегать. Прошла хромота,  онемение бедра и икры. Остаётся онемение на стопе, но оно незначительное. Думаю, пройдёт и оно, ведь я только 1мес 13дней занимаюсь по этой системе ЛФК. 
А это *Юрок*, ваш пример меня вдохновил. Я так же, как и вы стала искать выход из болезни и нашла. 
Про сыроедение я, когда искала путь к выздоровлению, читала в журнале ФИС «Дневник счастливого мужчины» кажется так цикл статей называется.  Да, это целая философия. :nyam:
Возможно, я и до неё дорасту когда-нибудь. Сейчас я пока балдею от моей гимнастики. Так я довольна результатом. yahoo
Кстати, про вес, который вы советовали сбросить. Я с 72 в период обострения дошла до 65. Сейчас так и держу. Во многом благодаря гимнастике, потому как в еде себя практически не ограничиваю. :p


----------



## юрок (7 Май 2010)

Ну и умница! Очень за вас рад, но с питанием не тяните, сначала откажитесь от мяса в любом виде. Можете начать с голодания, хотя бы дня три, сразу потом поймете сколько лишней отравы кушали. Питание ведь сильно и на позвоночник влияет: соли, отложения, все нужно выводить.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (10 Май 2010)

А на завтрак что едите? :nyam:


----------



## Alchimik (11 Май 2010)

юрок написал(а):


> Ну и умница! Очень за вас рад, но с питанием не тяните, сначала откажитесь от мяса в любом виде. Можете начать с голодания, хотя бы дня три, сразу потом поймете сколько лишней отравы кушали. Питание ведь сильно и на позвоночник влияет: соли, отложения, все нужно выводить.



Юрок, братишка, Ты молодец!
Вот, посвещаю Тебе и таким как ты!
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum7/thread8565.html


----------



## юрок (11 Май 2010)

Елена Михайловна написал(а):


> А на завтрак что едите? :nyam:


Фрукты, пару яблок или груш, что-нибуть в этом роде..


----------



## WB70 (24 Май 2010)

Два с половиной года (извините)не был на форуме.(У меня протрузия и грыжа 4мм.)Всё искал лечение.И нашёл.Делаем спиртовую настойку из Индийского лука.Накладываем компрессы на всю ночь.0,5водки на 1луковицу.1месяц настаиваем.В догонку делаем 0,5водки на 17 колен Золотого уса.Принимаем по 1ст.ложке после еды.+ надо пить не мене2-2.5л воды.Не чай или кофе,а воды.(лучше сырой, артезианской+намагниченой.)Не курю.Пить(спиртное)бросил полностью.Советую делать ЛФК.Сам ленюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2010)

Вот и хорошо.



> Пить(спиртное)бросил полностью.


Правильно, зачем пить, когда столько впитывается.


----------



## юрок (3 Янв 2011)

всем привет! Случайно на почте увидел письмо с данного форума, подумал что нужно отписаться, может старые знакомые есть.

Про спину забыл совсем, ни обострений ничего нет, болей тоже, даже слабеньких, вывод на сегодняшний день- правильная техника движения, физкультура и правильное питание- и фсе! Про спинку вы забудете! Да и до сих пор отслеживаю десяток человек, тех кто обошелся без операции, все нормально у них- научились правильно двигаться, и живут в ус не дуют. Всех с праздником. и больных и докторов! Желаю и тем и другим всего хорошего !


----------

